# الفروق بين الدفع الأمامي والخلفي



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الدفع الأمامي وهو يكثر في السيارات الاقتصادية ( سيارة المدينة ) بالاضافة الى السيارة السيدان العادية أمثال الكامري والماكسيما والهوندا. 

عيوبه :- 

1- يعتمد الدفع الامامي على العكوس وهذا اكبر عيب فيه ........ والعكس هو عبارة عن عمود يخرج من القير الى الكفر ليقوم بعملية الدفع بمفصلين بحيث يسمحان للكفر الامامي بالتحرك يمين وشمال ( في المنعطفات ) وايضا فوق وتحت في حال المطبات ..... وعيب العكوس انها سريعة الخراب .. وفكرة خرابها سهله .... فكل مفصل موجود بالعكس تم تغطيته بربله .. وبداخل هذه الربلة شحم ( زيت ) فمتى ما ثقبت او استهلكت هذه الربلة سقط الشحم .... عند ذلك يتعطل العكس ويبدأ بالطقطقه . 

2 - صعوبة توجيهه عند الانطلاق بسرعة .... وذلك لأنها تنطلق من الامام ومع قوة الدفع تتمايل الكفرات يمينا وشمال ..... 

3- غلاء صيانته وذلك لأن الماكينة والقير والعكوس كلهافي الامام ولذلك يعتبر عائقا كبيرا متى ما حصلت مشكلة .... لأنه في اي حالة صيانة يحتاج المكانيكي الى انزال المكينة وهذا لا يخفى على احد تكلفته وغلائه .... 

4- عدم اتزان سيارة الدفع الامامي وثباتها ...... فثقل السيارة كله بالامام فمتى ما انعطفت انعطافا قويا نقول عليك السلام حيث تحذف السيارة من ثقلها الامامي وعليه يصعب التوقف بعكس الخلفي حيث يكون وزن السيارة متقارب بين الامام والخلف . 

5- بالنسبة للبيئة الصحراوية التي نعيش فيها نستطيع ان نقول ان الدفع الامامي لا يستطيع ان يقاوم مثلما يقاوم الدفع الخلفي ...... فالمطبات والرمال والطرق البرية لا يستطيع الدفع الامامي ان يتحملها لسهولة تحطمه بالاضافة كما ذكرت ان ثقله بالامام اكثر من الخلف ولذلك يستحيل ( التطعيس فيه ) . 

محاسنه وميزاته :- 

1- انه انشط في الاندفاع من سيارات الدفع الخلفي وذلك لقرب المحرك والقير من قوة الدفع .وايضا من القوانين الفيزيائيه ان السحب للامام اسهل من الدفع للامام .. ولذلك دائما تجد الدفع الامامي اسرع من نظيره بالدفع الخلفي . 

2- اقتصادي اكثر بالوقود بحكم قرب قوة الدفع من المحرك . 

2) الدفع الخلفي : وينقسم الى قسمين الاول الدفرنس وهو ما يكون في اغلب السيارات الامريكية والجيوب والوانيتات والشاحنات ....... الثاني ... هو الفريول وهو يكون في اغلب السيارات الفخمه مثل المرسيدس والبي ام واللكزس . 

عيوبه : 

1) اكبر عيوبه هو ضعف عزم سيارات الدفع الخلفي ولكن بوقتنا الحالي مع الموديلات الحديثه نستطيع ان نبعد هذا العيب مع وجود المحركات الضخمه لمعظم السيارات ولكن لكي تكون على صورة واضحة ان هذا المحرك لو حولته من دفع خلفي الى دفع امامي فسوف تجد ان العزم قد تضاعف ........ 

2- ثقل السيارة ذات الدفع الخلفي وخاصة الدفرنش منها امثال الجموس والجيوب 

3- صرفيتها للوقود اكثر من ذوات الدفع الخلفي عموما . 

4- ومن عيوب الدفرنش خاصة انه غير مريح وغير ثابت مقارنة بالدفع الامامي والفريول .. 

5- غلاء سعره مقارنة بالدفع الخلفي 

محاسنه :- 

1- صيانته قليلة ورخيصه . 

2- ثابت في الخطوط والطرق الطويلة ... 

3- اقوى تحمل واقل خرابا وخاصة الدفرنس حيث يستحيل ان ترى سيارة نقل ليست دفرنس وكذلك افضل في التطعيس والطرق الصحراوية 

4- بالنسبة للفريول ...... فهو اكثر راحة وثبات ولذلك معظم السيارات الراقية والفخمة والرياضية جميعها لا تجد فيها غير الفريول ..... 

هذا مختصر بسيط عن هذا الموضوع الذي يهمنا جميعا ولكي نعرف لماذا الدفع الامامي يعيب السيارة .. 

الزبدة من الكلام نستطيع ان نقول ان الدفع الخلفي افضل من الدفع الامامي بمئات المرات وكلما ابتعدت عنه كان افضل ولكن نضع بالحسبان ان شركات الدفع الامامي في تطور دائم بحيث يطورون هذا النوع من السيارات . 
:73:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

سؤال : ماهو الفرق بين انواع أنظمة الدفع (الامامي,الخلفي,الرباعي) نسبتاً للسائق ؟ وايهم الافضل؟ ولماذا ؟

أولاً جميع من هذه الانظمه لها إيجابيات و سلبيات , منها اقتصاديه و منها الأداء.

نبدأ بأشهر أنظمة الدفع الموجوده FF أو FWD "Front Wheel Drive 
و التي تعرض في الأسواق بنسبة 70% "عالمياً" 

إيجابيات الدفع الأمامي .

+ محرك أمامي , دفع أمامي , يؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفه في الصنع , حيث انه لا يستخدم الكثير من الموصلات من ال " شفت " 
+ بفضل عدم وجود الشفت أو بوجوده لكن قصر طوله يؤدي إلى عدم فقدان الكثير من القوة او العزم المرسل للعجلات
+ و بما انه المحرك في الأمام و ثقل المحرك على العجلات يجعل السياره أفضل أداء على الطرق الثلجيه و المنزلقه .

سلبيات :

- بما أن وزن السياره ينتقل إلى الخلف عند التسارع يؤدي إلى إنطلاقه بطيئه نسبياً
- الضغوط الكبيره على العجلات الأماميه من مثل الدفع الأمامي , التحكم بالعجلات الأماميه و المكابح , ضغط كبير جداً 

انظمة الدفع الخلفي :

FR , RWD , Rear Wheel Drive , عكس الدفع الأمامي تماماً ,

إيجابيات الدفع الخلفي :

+ عدم تراكم الضغط على العجلات الأماميه
+ العجلات الخلفيه لها مهمة الدوران و إستلام العزم و التسارع .
+ بينما العجلات الأماميه تؤدي مهمه التوجيه و المكابح
+ مما يؤدي إلى تحكم أفضل للسياره
+ عند التسارع ينتقل وزن المركبه للخلف "أفضل مكان بالنسبه للسيارت ذو الدفع الخلفي" 

لكن هذه الإيجابيات لا تجعل الدفع الخلفي الأفضل , 

سلبيات الدفع الخلفي :

- تحتاج سيارات الدفع الخلفي تحتاج الى " الشفت " DriveShaft مما يزيد من وزن السياره و يزيد من التكلفه 
- تحتاج السياره أيضا الى الدفريشن Differential لتحول الطاقه الصادره من المحرك إلى طاقه حركيه للعجلات مما أيضاً يزيد من الوزن و التكلفه .
- صعوبة قيادة السيارات ذو الدفع الخلفي في أجواء ممطره او ثلجيه او منزلقات مما يجعلها أقل كفاءه من سابقها .

** السيارات ذو الدفع الخلفي و محرك خلفي و وسطي لها أداء أفضل و لكن تحكم أقل كفاءه من السيارات ذو الدفع الخلفي و محرك أمامي نسبةً لإنتقال الوزن + وزن المحرك في الخلف إلى الخلف .


سيارات الدفع الرباعي : 

أنا أفضل هذه السيارات على مثيلاتها , ولكن أيضاً لها سلبياتها .

إيجابيات الدفع الرباعي : 

+ تحكم أفضل بفضل العزم الموزع على جميع العجلات 
+ كفاءه أكبر في المناطق الوعره و الطرق المبلله او الثلج 
+ إنطلاقه او تسارع أفضل ولو كانت القوه الصادره من المحرك قليله 

سلبيات :

- الزياده الهائله في وزن المركبه 
- إرتفاع التكلفه إرتفاع خيالي
- زيادة صرفية البترول
- زيادة التعقيد في نظام الدفع الرباعي 

---------------------

من الناحيه الإقتصاديه :

السيارات ذو الدفع الأمامي أفضل وذلك بسبب السعر المنخفض

أما من ناحية الأداء :

السيارات ذو الدفع الرباعي هي ملكة الأداء و التحكم في أقصى الظروف .

---------------------

عند التفكير عن هذا الموضوع . . اتذكر السياره الجباره "Skyline GT-R" التي تمتلك أعقد نظام دفع رباعي في العالم و الذي حطم الكثير من السيارات في سباقات عالميه و تم منع السياره تلك .. و الأن لا أرى أي سياره بدفع رباعي في تلك الحلبات .. 

وسامحونا على القصور ومانقلت الموضوع هذا الا لأهميته 
وأنه ذكر فيه (Skyline GT-R)

والله الله في الردود لا أحد يبخل علينا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

بعض الارشادات للمحافظة على سيارتك إذا كانت ذات الدفع الرباعي . أنواع الدفع الرباعي : الدفع الرباعى بعض الوقت : وهو النظام الذى يتحكم فيه قائد السيارات تحويل نقل الحركة من الدفع الثنائى الى الدفع الرباعى يدويا كما انه فى القوة الناتجة من محرك السيارات تنقل لصندوق التروس الملحق بالقتيس ( فتيس الغرز) من خلال صندوق نقل الحركة الرئيسى ( الفتيس الرئيسي) . اختيار وضع الدفع الثنائى wd2 القوة الرافعة تنقل وتوزيع على عجلتين فقط . وعند اختيار وضع الدفع الرباعى القوة الدافعة توزع على العجلات الاربع وفى بعض انواع الدفع الرباعى عند اختيار الدفع الباعى فان قائد السيارة يمكن ان يختار وضع h4 الذى يقوم باخراج قوة دفع او الوضع l4 الذى يستخدم عند الاحتجاج لقوة دفع اكبر نسبيا . 2- الدفع الرباعى طول الوقت : تكون القوة الناتجة من محرك السيارات تنقل الى صندوق التروس الفرقية المركزية ( الدفرنشيال المركزى ) من خلال صندوق التروس الرئيسى ( الفتيس ) ومنه يتم توزيع ونقل الحركة للعجلات الاربع ويقوم صندوق التروس الفرقية من الوران من العجلات الامامية للعجلات الخلفية ويتحكم فى ظاهرة الاحساس بالفرامل مع الدوران عند تعشيق الدفع الرباعى العادى اما عن مميزات الدفع الرباعى . سيارات الدفع الرباعى لها مميزات وخواص عديدة اهمها . اولا- تحسين اداء السيارة على الطرق الوعرة سواء المغطاة بالثلج او غيره . ثانيا - القوة الدافعة فى حالات الدفع البراعى wd4 التى تؤثر فى كل عجلة تكون نصف القوة المؤثرة على كل عجلة فى حالات الدفع الثنائى وكل عجلة تكون لها قوة تماسك بالارض مما يؤدى الى كفاءة واداء متميزة فى حالات المناورات وحالات الصعود وكذلك فى الطريق الزلقة والمنحدرات . ثالثا- تحسين اداء السيارة فى المنحنيات على المغطاة بالثلوج او المنزلقة . رابعا - تحسين اداء السيارت على الطرق الوعرة سواء المملؤة بالمطبات او الرمال . خامسا - فى حالات الدفع الرباعى كل اطار من الاطارات الاربعة يكون له قوة تماسك اضافية على الارض خصوصا فى حالات الدوران او المنحنيات الشديدة فيكون لها اداء متميزة بحيث تتفادى ظاهرة انحراف السيارة للداخل او للخارج


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

الصورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

مواصفات سيارات الدفع الرباعي



تمتاز سيارات الدفع الرباعي عن السيارات العادية بقدرتها على السير في الطرق الوعرة مما يضفي على السائق المتعة والمغامرة كما توفر له الخصوصية بالابتعاد عن ألاماكن المزدحمة بالناس وأصبح حب وامتلاك سيارات الدفع الرباعي غاية عند كثير من الناس لقضاء نهاية أسبوع جميلة في البروالجبال 
منتديات المصراوي بوابتك التعليمية في عالم الانترنت






ومهما كانت قوة وكفاءة بعض سيارات الدفع الرباعي فلا تزال سيارات ولها قدرات معينة يجب الإلمام بها بحكم التجربة والخبرة في القيادة على الطرق الوعرة

أهم شيئ يجب الإلمام به هو معرفة قدرات السيارة وعيوبها لتتمكن من المحافظة عليها فكسر قطعة في الجيربكس أو الدفرنشات تجربة سيئة للسائق خصوصا إذا كان وحيدا في مكان بعيد عن منطقة الإسعاف والنجدة.

الفروقات التي قي سيارات الدفع الرباعي تقريبا الكل يعرفها ففيها دفرنشين في ألمقدمه للعجلات الأمامية وفي الخلف للعجلات الخلفية كلمة دفرنش خطأ والصواب هو محورين لان معنى كلمة دفرنش تعني البطيخة التي في وسط المحور، فيبعض السيارات يوجد ثلاثة دفرنشات التي تراها في الأمام والخلف وأخر لا تراه في وسطالسيارة في علبة التروس مهمته توزيع القوة بين المحور الأمامي والخلفي.

مهمة الدفرنش التالي تخيل انك قمت بالسير في دائرة بالسيارة سترسم عجلات السيارة دائرتين دائرة صغيرة تحيط بها دائرة كبيرة ستلاحظ بالطبع انخطوط الدائرة الكبيرة أطول من الدائرة الصغيرة هذا يعني ان العجلات التي رسمت الدائرة الكبير مشت أكثر من العجلات التي رسمت الدائرة الصغيرة هذا هو دور الدفرنش يمكن عجلة للسير بسرعة تختلف عن العجلة الأخرى التي تقابله لذلك تستطيع السيارة انتلف يمين وشمال بسهولة ألان تخيل ان المحور لا يوجد به دفرنش وانه متصل ببعض مباشرة وحاولت تلف ، لن تلف السيارة لعدم توفر تفاوت في السرعة بين العجلات. 






الدفرنش

هذا هو عمل الدفرنش توزيع القوة بين العجلات فإذا كانت القوة مثلا 100 % يستطيع الدفرنش ان يوزع هذه القوة بين العجلات على سبيل المثال اليمين 60% واليسار 40% إذا كانت السيارة تلف إلى اليسار وهكذا تختلف النسبة بمقدارقوة اللفه وإذا سارت السيارة في خط مستقيم تكون القوة موزعة بالتساوي بين العجلات 50% لكل عجلة.

إذا كانت السيارة دفع رباعي فيوجد احتمال كبير ان يكون هناك دفرنش في الوسط لنفس الغرض توزيع القوة بين الأمام والخلف 50% لكل طرف من السيارةهذا يعني ان القوة موزعة بين العجلات إذا كانت السيارة تسير في خط مستقيم بدون عوائق 25% لكل عجلة.






الدفرنش المحدود الانزلاق



افرض انك تقود سيارة عادية وغرزت ستلاحظ ان احد العجلتين هى التي غرزت وهي التي تدور بينما الأخرى لا تدور ماذا حدث ؟ الجهة التي لا تدور على ارض صلبة نوعا ما بينما الأخرى على ارض زلقة بسبب الرمل أو الطين أو أي شيئ أخر ،ما يجعل العجلة تدور على الفاضي و الاخرى لا تدور هو الدفرنش فقد حول القوة إلى اخف عبأ يقع علية إلى العجلة السهلة التدوير التي تنزلق بالتراب أو الطين أو الثلج

لعلاج هذه الحالة قام المهندسين بتصميم الدفرنش بطريقة تجعله اصلب شوية عند توزيع القوة بين العجلات وليس بالسهولة المعتادة في محاولة لجعل القوة بين العجلات متساوية 50% لكل إطار حتى لو غرز إطار يحاول الثاني إخراج السيارة هذا الدفرنش اسمه أو بالأحرى صفته دفرنش محدود الانزلاق limited slip differential بعد تعقد الأمور ودخول الكمبيوتر إلى جهاز الجير بكس اصبحت هذه الحالة تعالج آليا فإذا أحسن الكمبيوتر ان عجلة تدور أكثر من الاخرى كما في التغريز فأنه يحول القوة إلى العجلات الثابتة.


هناك بعض التصاميم القديمة إذا شبكت الدبل تفحط الأربعة عجلات فاضي مليان لان القوة موزعة على كل العجلات مهما كانت الظروف وهذا التصميم بهبعض الخشونة عند الاستعمال ، بعد دخول الدفرنش بشكل كبير تم تطوير الأداء لتوزيع القوة على كل العجلات مما تسبب في مشاكل التغريز حتى في سيارات الدفع الرباعي إذاعلقت عجلة واحدة وتم معالجة هذه المشكلة بالكمبيوتر لكن على حساب الصيانة والتكاليف يعني الأقدم ارخص وأسهل وأحسن في الصيانة لأنك لا تحتاج إلى جهاز كشف وخلافة واقرب ورشة ممكن تساعدك بالذات في المناطق النائية والبعيدة ناهيك عن توفر قطع الغيار.








بعد دخول الدفرنش إلى الجهة الأمامية من السيارة لتصبح رباعية الدفع تبين ان السيارة تستعمل على الطرق العادية لمدة طويلة دون الحاجة إلى الدفع الرباعي ولتخفيف العبأ على الدفرنش الأمامي تم تزويده بمفتاح ذو وضعيين حر وقفل بذلك أصبح بإمكانية العجلات الأمامية ومكونات الدفرنش ان تدور دون عوائق وبحرية عند وضعه على الحر أو قفل عند الحاجة إلى الدفع الرباعي ، وهكذا كل ما احتجتإلى الدفع الرباعي تنزل من السيارة وسط الطين بملابسك النظيفة لقفل المفتاح ، لماتبين ان هذا التصميم غير مناسب حيث ينزل السائق لقفل الدفرنش كل ما احتاج إليه تمتصميم القفل الآلي الذي يفصل مجموعة الدفرنش الأمامية عند فصل الدبل ويشبك آليا عندشبكة دون الحاجة للنزول من السيارة.
الفل تايم




هكذا جرت التصميمات كل سيارة دفع رباعي فيها عصاية للدبل إذا احتجته تشبكه وتختلف عملية الشبك بعض التصاميم لازم توقف السيارة وتشبك الدبل وبعض التصاميم الاخرى تشبك في أي وضع دون مشاكل وتطورت الأوضاع إلى ظهر تصميم الفل تايم فل يعني مستمر و تايم يعني وقت أي الدبل المستمر ليس له عصاية شبك وفصل فمن أساس التصميم انه يعمل طوال الوقت وزادت في بعض التصاميم للفل تايم عصاية لإعطاءالسيارة القدرة للخروج من حفرة أو تغريز وانتشر هذا التصميم بحيث لم يعد يهم السائق رمال أو غيرة وأصبحت القيادة أكثر متعة.




الدفع الرابعي الجزئي:


هذا نوع جديد من السيارات ذات الحجم الكبير ( فورد إكسبلورر - نيسان موران - جيب هوندا ... إلخ) أو الصغير ( أودي TT - سكايلاين - بورش - سوبارو- .... إلخ)

سبب التصنيع بدفع رباعي هو التماسك على الطريق خاصة في المنعطفات أو الأجواء الماطرة أو الثلجية . فتخيل سيارة في منعطف بدفع خلفي والشارع كان ماطر .. هذا سيجعل السيارة تنزلق من الخلف. أما لو كانت الكفراتالأربعة هي ما يحرك السيارة .. فستكون أرسى ونسبة الإنزلاق معدوم نسبيا .

المقصود بالجزئي هو أن هناك كمبيوتر يراقب حركة الكفرات وسرعتها .. بمعنى أنه غالبا يكون دفع خلفي فقط .. أو أمامي فقط ( حسب تصميم السيارة ) فإذا ما وجد الكمبيوتر أن سرعة الإطارات الأمامية قد إختلفت عن الخلفية .. تجده يشغل نظام القفل بين المحاور الأربعة ليعطي السيارة ثباتا أفضل. أي أنه يعمل 2X4 و 4X4 





* الموضوع منقول + اضافة من الاخ الفني



الموضوع الاصلي



استفسار عن نظرية الدف:85::85::85::85::85::85:ع الرباعي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

تعرف على جميع أنظمة وأجهزة الفرامل الموجودة في السيارات ؟؟؟




في البداية أود أن أرحب في الجميع .... وأرجو تثبيت الموضوع وذلك للأهمية



طبعاً أنا طرحت هذا الموضوع وذلك للأهمية ، حيث أن هناك الكثير مـنّـا يجهل عمل هذه الأجهزة والتي أشهرها جهاز (abs) والذي يعرفه و يهتم به الكثير وأما باقي الأجهزة فلا نعرفها وإنما نكتفي فقط عند الذهاب للوكالة بقول ( نعم نعم ) لمشرف المبيعات وهو يعدد تلك الأجهزة ، وقد لا نلقي لها بالاً أو أننا يمكن أن ندفع ثمنها دون معرفة فائدتها و العكس صحيح .





وأول جهاز معانا في الموضوع هو طبعاً السوبر ستار 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------




1- ( abs ) 
------------------------------



وهو نظام الفرامل المانعة للإنزلاق 



حيث أن هذا النظام ( الجهاز ) يبدأ عمله عند الوقوف الفجائي حيث أن السيارات القديمة أو الغير مزودة بهذا الجهاز تعاني عند الوقوف الفجائي من إنحراف المركبة عن الطريق وخصوصاُ عند التوقف من سرعة عالية أو إنزلاقها على الطريق و الاصطدام في المركبة التي في الأمام ، وبالتالي تم إختراع هذا الجهاز ليحل هذه المشكلة حيث كان مرتفع الثمن في بداياته ولذلك لم يتواجد حينها إلا في المركبات الفارهه ، إلى أن قلة تكلفة تصنيعة فبدأ يتواجد الآن بالمركبات الشعبية وذلك حسب المواصفات وحسب الشركات ، فجهاز abs عندما تتوقف المركبة يثبتها على الطريق بحيث تتوقف في مكانها دون أي إنحراف لأنه أحياناً يكون ثمن التوقف المفاجئ إنحراف المركبة وربما الإنقلاب على أحد جانبي الطريق أو الإنحراف للطريق المعاكس والاصطدا م - لاقدر الله - بمركبة أخرى .



* ملاحظة مهمة 
هناك معلومة لا يعلمها إلى القليل منا عن هذا الجهاز وهي : 



أن جهاز abs المانع للإنزلاق لا يعمل عند الوقوف الفجائي وذلك إذا تم الضغط على دواسة الفرامل أكثر من مرة واحدة ( إيقاف المركبة بدعسة واحدة على الفرامل ) ، وحيث يعلم السائق بعملة عندما يشعر بنبضات في دواسة الفرامل ( مثل نبضات القلب ) .







2- ( ebd ) 
------------------------------



وهو جهاز التوزيع الإلكتروني لقوة الفرملة 



هذا الجهاز يوزع قوة الفرامل على الاطارات الأربعة في المركبة ليحافظ على توازن المركبة 
عند حالات اختلال التوازن للمركبة حيث يقوم بكبح كل إطار بقوة مختلفة عن الآخر لتؤمن للمركبة التوازن و الاستقرار وهي تتمثل في 




1- محاولة التفادي لشيء ما على الطريق ومن ثم تهدئة السرعة لبطء المسرب الآخر الذي تم التحول عليه .



2- عند المنعطفات حيث يكون هناك قوة طارة مركزية فبتالي يجب أن تكون قوة الفرامل في كل إطار من الاطارات غير متساوية وبشكل متناسب مع قوة الطرد المركزي .



3- عند إنزلاق المركبة بسبب المياه أو الاصطدام بمركبة أخرى فيقوم جهاز ebd بكبح كل إطار على حذا لأن الفرامل إذا عملت في جميع الاطارات بنفس القوة فستهاهم في زيادة إختلال المركبة بدلاً من كبحها .


* هذا الجهاز ( قياسي ) في جميع المركبات في القارة الأوروبية على عكس دول الشرق الأوسط التي لا تأبه 
لهذا الجهاز لأن يكون قياسياً بدلاً من المواصفات الأقل أهمية .






3- ( tcs ) 
------------------------------
وهو جهاز التحكم بالدفع 



هذا الجهاز يعمل على منع الاطارات التي تدفع المركبة من الدوران بسرعة أكثر من المطلوب للمحافظة على الترانسميشن ( القير ) و الاطارات .



وهذه الحالة تحصل عندما يدوس السائق على الدواسة بصورة مفاجئة وقوية 



أو عندما يجعل الترانسميشن في الوضع المحايد ( n ) والدرس على الدواسة بقدر كبير ومن ثم نقله إلى الوضع ( d ) اذا كان أوتوماتيكياً .






4- ( eba )
------------------------------
وهو جهاز الدعم الالكتروني للفرامل 



وهذا الدعم يتمثل في أعدة أمور : 



1- كبح المركبة من تلقاء نفسها عند الاستشعار بحركة غير متزنة للمركبة كالسرعة الزائدة عند المنعطفات الشديدة .



2- إبقاء الفرامل حيةً نوعاً ما عند توقف المحرك عن العمل أثناء السير ، حيث أن المركبات غير المزودة تعمل الفرامل عن إنطفاء المحرك لدعسة واحدة فقط .







5- ( esp ) 
------------------------------



وهو جهاز التحكم الالكتروني بالثبات



حيث يعمل هذا الجهاز على غزل الاطارات في الأرض أكثر من الوضع الإعتيادي ، وذلك يجعل المركبة راسية على الأرض بصورة أكبر مما يمكنها من الاطلاق بسرعة أكبر ، وذلك ينصح بفصل هذا الجهاز عند السير على أرض فيها رمل أو وحل أو طين


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

فيديو للكارونة قريبا انتظرونا بعض الوقت


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اسئلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين المشاركاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (8 مارس 2009)

ياباش مهندس حضرتك خرااااافه في السيارات 

والكلام يعجز عن الشكر في مثل هذه المعلومات الجميله كليا 
ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


احمد الغرباوي قال:


> ياباش مهندس حضرتك خرااااافه في السيارات
> 
> والكلام يعجز عن الشكر في مثل هذه المعلومات الجميله كليا
> ونفع الله بعلمك



شكرااااااااااااااااااا وشهادة نعتز بهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الشام للعمران (17 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة يابش مهندس كنت اجهل هذه المعلومات سابقا لآنه ليس من اختصاصي وليس لدي سيارة سابقا أما الان والحمد لله اخذت قرار بشراء سيارة ذات دفع رباعي بفضل المعلومات التي سردتها بطريقة بسيطة وسهلة لك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

اهم حاجة الحلاوةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (2 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية
والله ما قصرت واستفدنا الكثير
وبانتظار المزيد من المعلومات الرائعة

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمندوش أبو اللوش (10 أبريل 2009)

بس ما تقدر تكتب اسم كل بنيون وجير عليها
الله يخليش...
على الرسم ...... زكاة عمرش وعافيتيش


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## ROWDB (13 أبريل 2009)

salaam 3alekom

Thank`s for this information 


best regards


----------



## عباس ميكانيك (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس شكرا لهذة المعلومة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤¤©§¤°حلو ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤¤ ©§¤°حلو ووو
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــ ابــــــداع و تمـــــــــيـــــزــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــ بــــــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــك ـــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤***************¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤**************¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (24 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي مهندس محمود على هذا المجهود 00000

لك تحياتي 0


----------



## السوداني الاسد (31 مارس 2010)

موضع رائع ومفيد وواضح بالصوره عن الكرونه مشكور


----------



## ميادة (1 أبريل 2010)

والله ياباشمهندس انا لي راي مختلف هو ان الدفع الرباعي افضل من الدفع الخلفي والجر الامامي اما بالنسبه للنوعين الاخرين فمينفعش اقول واحد احسن من التاني لكن كل واحد له مميزات وعيوب وله اماكن يستخدم فيها ممكن الاخر مايستخدمش فيها فالمفاضله بينهم اعتقد متنفعش وطبعا دة رايي المتواضع واكيد حضرتك لك خبرة واكتر درايه طبعا مني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف جابر (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا أخي 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## ahmed malik (30 ديسمبر 2010)

موفق دوماً والى الامام .


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا جدا


----------



## fathl (20 مايو 2016)

احسنت النشر بارك الله فيك


----------

